# 3d scope



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

Hey, what scopes are y'all running for 3d? How are they set up? Do you use the same for indoor paper punching? Thanks.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I am running a Shrewd Nomad with a up pin, a .10 fiber, and a 4x lens. Bowfinger also makes a really good scope with a lot of different ways to set it up.


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, I'd like to get a hands on look at the Bowfinger.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I shoot with Shrewd Optum in my Reckoning 35 what is my open-class 3D bow.
Attached to Axcel Achieve sight.

I have HHA 5519 scope in my hunting bow, RealmX.
I think I will shoot some hunter-class 3D shoot's with this next summer.
HHA's scope is excellent if U don't use lens. Havent try with lens but that attachment system is bit.. hmmm..
Can't use lens in hunter class so that doesn't matter.
One of brightest pin's what I have in my scopes and that's why I like it.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

HHA Kingpin with the 1 5/8" scope with rheostat and a .010" pin, I use it for everything, even hunt with it without the lense.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Tipe said:


> I shoot with Shrewd Optum in my Reckoning 35 what is my open-class 3D bow.
> Attached to Axcel Achieve sight.
> 
> I have HHA 5519 scope in my hunting bow, RealmX.
> ...


Tipe, try HHA's sunshade, it screws in and holds the lense in place, I use Brian's coated lenses, with the sunshade still cheaper than an HHA with the twinky mount.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

pottergreg said:


> Tipe, try HHA's sunshade, it screws in and holds the lense in place, I use Brian's coated lenses, with the sunshade still cheaper than an HHA with the twinky mount.


Yea.. it might work but I have IR Perfectium in my Shrewd Optum so I don't actually see any advantage to get lenses in HHA's scope.


I use my HHA attached to Axel Accutouch Carbon pro mainly for hunting but will try some 3D in hunter class next season. Just to have fun :wink:


----------



## jkcpr (Jul 23, 2019)

i use ultraview scope. I have multple sights you can switch out. Its great.


----------



## flight engineer (Oct 8, 2014)

shrewd optum. Real easy to add / remove a light or change out the fibre with another ring


----------



## turkarcher87 (Feb 16, 2020)

Axcel scope all day!


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

turkarcher87 said:


> Axcel scope all day!


I picked up a 31 to try.


----------



## Moxieman (Feb 19, 2020)

I prefer the shrewd nomad 42 with up pin .015 or .019 fiber with 4x swarovski lens


----------



## Phunter (Jan 19, 2020)

im running a hogg father right now. seems to be doing the job. plan on finding a axcel soon though


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Bitterflinger said:


> I picked up a 31 to try.


I prefer 40mm+ size scope in 3D.
It is just too small and if U use lens, then U have problem that U can't see shape of that target every time.
Easier to check those ring places with bino's and get your dot/pin in right place when U see target outlines.

31mm is good for field.


----------



## Alanlib (Sep 1, 2011)

Good Queston will dbl check and return....


----------



## Targetarcher30 (Feb 5, 2020)

Shrewd essential 29mm scope 4x lense.


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

Tipe said:


> I prefer 40mm+ size scope in 3D.
> It is just too small and if U use lens, then U have problem that U can't see shape of that target every time.
> Easier to check those ring places with bino's and get your dot/pin in right place when U see target outlines.
> 
> 31mm is good for field.


I also traded for a 41. Now, it's time to compare. Thanks


----------



## rsm_2017 (Aug 29, 2017)

I use a Ultraview scope..best one on the market!


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Scope ist more or less just a lens and pin holder. the best scope on the market doen´t do anything better than a cheaper one. 
The real big difference is the lens (size, magnification and clarity / quality) und the pin (size, color, brightness).
Sunshades and so on are add ons...

All in all I love brian´s custom scope. outstanding quality and performance (lens, pin and scopehousing) for less than 130 bucks.
I tryed a Axcel AV41. Scope + 0,019pin + lens + sunshade ~ 270$. in comparison to brians, the lens (Zeiss) had less sharpness and more glare in bright sunlight, the pin was nearly unvisible in poor light situations (rainy and foggy days). the only advantage of the Axcel was the better marketing and is looks cool.
A good shrewd optum combo´s price is 250-350$ depending on lens, sunshades etc. At the end of the day, each scope is doing the same. Except the lens, you just paying for the marketing and a coolness factor (which could also be important, but not neccessary)


----------



## 14dustin14 (May 15, 2019)

CBE for me


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Bitterflinger said:


> I also traded for a 41. Now, it's time to compare. Thanks


Yea... and If it's too big for U, U can always put that 2 ring shade in front of it so it's 35mm inside diameter for just changing that :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Moxieman said:


> I prefer the shrewd nomad 42 with up pin .015 or .019 fiber with 4x swarovski lens


Exact same setup I use


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm running a CBE Vertex with a Shrewd Nomad 42 with a .015" blue (clear fiber) at a 45* angle with a 5x lens.

I LOVE the blue pin for 3D!!!


----------



## diesel350 (Sep 18, 2010)

Can ultraview be used for hunting too?


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

HalonShooter60X said:


> I'm running a CBE Vertex with a Shrewd Nomad 42 with a .015" blue (clear fiber) at a 45* angle with a 5x lens.
> 
> I LOVE the blue pin for 3D!!!
> View attachment 7115143



I actually wold love it too but problem is that we can't use light in WA.
So its here and there if there will be enough light even with longer fibre.
I will test it later this summer anyways..


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Tipe said:


> I actually wold love it too but problem is that we can't use light in WA.
> So its here and there if there will be enough light even with longer fibre.
> I will test it later this summer anyways..


You could run the same set up but with a green fiber... should light up quite nicely without a light.


----------



## burnjus (Nov 20, 2012)

diesel350 said:


> Can ultraview be used for hunting too?


They’re coming out with a traditional pin/fiber cartridge that can be switched out of the scope housing. I plan on getting this cartridge once it’s available and using it for hunting. But for now the ultraview 2 with the center drilled lens is an awesome indoor setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

HalonShooter60X said:


> You could run the same set up but with a green fiber... should light up quite nicely without a light.


Yea I have green too.
But would love to try blue. Did try it with WA field targets and it was way better than any other colour what Zbros gives.
With light it has been good, does not scatter so easliy when it's blue (or what word it is where pin is too bright and it.... ?)


----------



## Codycastello (Mar 28, 2020)

CBE also


----------



## LM1 (Jul 30, 2013)

interesting.


----------



## Trevor.H (Feb 20, 2019)

Running an Ultraview 2 scope with 6x lens


----------



## rleary360 (Mar 19, 2020)

hha tetra tournament with a 8x lens on my trx7 and an hha optimizer lite with a 6x lens on my vxr28

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

B3 exact scope non vented with sun shade sweet scope.


----------



## Stretch800 (Sep 18, 2017)

Axcell. 100%. CBE. 2nd


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

my favorite is
Shibuya Ultima CPX II 365 Carbon Target Sight with the 1 3/4 scope

The Hogg Father is an amazing sight / scope large scope 1 3/4

Brian's Optics on 

i have tried 2 to 8 x
for me 4x is perfect for 3d and i really like it for indoor 20


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I am using a Shrewd 29mm mini mad with a .019 blue up pin on my New Breed Cyborg 2.


----------



## Trip_Ts (Jun 11, 2013)

the.pabst said:


> Scope ist more or less just a lens and pin holder. the best scope on the market doen´t do anything better than a cheaper one.
> The real big difference is the lens (size, magnification and clarity / quality) und the pin (size, color, brightness).
> Sunshades and so on are add ons...
> 
> ...


What is the setup of Brian's? Scope housing, lens, pin, shade?


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

Trip_Ts said:


> What is the setup of Brian's? Scope housing, lens, pin, shade?


Good question, I googled brians custom scope and all i got was lenses.


----------

